# NetworkManager issue

## krono85

salve a tutti  :Very Happy: 

ho un problemino su una installazione fresca fresca di gentoo. Ho compilato il sistema a 

64 bit (unica differenza dalla precedente installazione). Il fatto è che attualmente ho l'applet

del networkmanager che appare all'avvio (giustamente), ma non si aggancia a nessuna rete,

anzi proprio non le vede nemmeno..ne la wireless ne la wired..

Se vi servono + info basta chiedere  :Very Happy: 

Qulcuno ha già avuto questi problemi o sa come risolverli ? 

Grazie in anticipo come sempreLast edited by krono85 on Fri Nov 27, 2009 11:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

Le Linee Guida specificano chiaramente di aprire un topic (se già non ne esiste uno simile) con un singolo problema.

Per nm:

hai avviatoil demone? Sicuro? Si vede qualcosa nei log che dice se ci sono problemi al suo avvio? Hai stoppato le interfaccie di rete?

----------

## krono85

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Le Linee Guida specificano chiaramente di aprire un topic (se già non ne esiste uno simile) con un singolo problema. 
> 
> 

 

Hai pienamente ragione, pensavo di cogliere 2 piccioni con una fava ma come al solito ho cazzato  :Razz: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> hai avviatoil demone? Sicuro? Si vede qualcosa nei log che dice se ci sono problemi al suo avvio? Hai stoppato le interfaccie di rete?
> 
> 

 

Tutti i demoni sono inseriti dentro rc-update

```
# rc-update -s

            bootmisc | boot                          

             checkfs | boot                          

           checkroot | boot                          

               clock | boot                          

         consolefont | boot

              dbus   |      default           

              dhcdbd |      default                  

                hald |      default                  

            hostname | boot                          

             keymaps | boot                          

               local |      default nonetwork        

          localmount | boot                          

             modules | boot                          

              net.lo | boot                          

            netmount |      default                  

      NetworkManager |      default                  

           rmnologin | boot                          

           syslog-ng |      default                  

                udev |      default                  

             urandom | boot                          

          vixie-cron |      default                  

                 xdm |      default

```

Le interfacce di rete vanno. Perlomeno la configurazione manuale va..

----------

## riverdragon

Per la wireless: controlla con iwlist scan se compare qualche rete a distanza di rilevamento.

----------

## ago

dopo le ultime esperienze consiglio vivamente wicd   :Very Happy: 

----------

## krono85

la connessione a mano va, quindi iwlist e iwconfig lavorano correttamente..

proverò a mettere wicd e vedo se migliora la situazione.

----------

## krono85

wicd va, e sembra anceh molto bene.

Comunque sia non c'è modo di far andare il NetworkManager di Gnome ?

Puo dipendere da qualche bug su x86_64 ?

----------

## riverdragon

Per quello che ho visto finora, spesso con networkmanager si finisce a "o bianco o nero": a qualcuno funziona senza problemi (io, per esempio), ad altri non va in alcun modo. L'unica cosa che può cambiare lo stato attuale è qualche bugreport ben fatto che aiuti a scoprire il problema.

----------

